# It went 'build confirmed' this afternoon



## kmpowell

After lots of ummming and ahhhing over the past few months about the colour, spec (and sometimes even the model!), my car went into build confirmed this afternoon with delivery due the end of Oct. So there's no turning back now! The car?

*Mini Cooper S with lots of John Cooper Works toys*
- Pepper White
- Black Bonnet Stripes
- Roof & Mirrors In Black
- JCW Front bumper
- JCW Rear bumper
- JCW Side Skirts
- JCW Grille
- JCW Suspension
- JCW tuning kit booked in for December
- Limited Slip Differential
- 17" Flame Spoke Alloys (18" Black JCW R105 wheels on order for December)
- Carbon Black 1/2 Leather
- HiFi Speaker System
- Colour Line Cream White
- Panoramic Glass Sunroof
- CHILI Pack:
Sport Leather Steer Wheel
Floor Mats
Pass. Seat Height Adj
Storage Compartment Pack
Front Foglights
Bi-Xenon Headlights
Manual Air Conditioning
On-Board Computer
Interior Light Pack
2nd Remote Key
TLC

I know I know it's a Mini, but after so many test drives in ALL sorts of cars it was the only thing that stood out. The new Turbo engine is a marvel and it was the only car that honestly excited me and left me with a massive grin when I drove it. With my chosen spec it's something a bit different and with residuals being the strongest on the market for any 'hot hatch', it should do me nicely for a year or so.

*Edit to add a picture I mocked up in Photoshop of how it should look (apart from the carbon bonnet scoop which will be pepper white)...*









Roll on 3-4 weeks time! 8)


----------



## DeanTT

My girlfriends Mum had one of these for a week (courtesy car), in the same colour with the stripes, put simply it was brilliant! Your going to love it!

It's still a mini though :wink:

Which is far better than my numb handling soot chucking A3!


----------



## coupe-sport

I'll give it 6 months...

Sounds a nice spec Kev - enjoy 8)

James


----------



## jonah

Nice spec and great car but are you sure about the risiduals :?


----------



## gidge2010

GREAT car choice!! .... have only had a quick spin in one of the new Turbo'd S versions, but as you said they do leave you with a big ol grin!

The girlfriend has a new standard Cooper now, and I quite often find myself nicking the keys to take it out and leave the Z4M at home. The go-kart feel is sublime


----------



## Carlos

Thank the lord for that.


----------



## Wondermikie

KMP - it's a very nicely specced car, especially in white with the bodykit and 18s. Not sure about the residuals after only a year or so, the JCW usually get spanked a bit, but once you get it you'll probably want to keep it longer than that anyway.

How much power is the new JCW kit? I read the new Cooper S (as standard) is pretty much as fast as the old JCW, so the new car with the JCW must be pretty fast?

I like it, they have a good image, and I think if I sold mine that's what I'd get.


----------



## kmpowell

Wondermikie said:


> Not sure about the residuals after only a year or so, the JCW usually get spanked a bit,


Mine isn't a JCW though  It's a Mini Cooper S with dealer fit JCW bits added. The full 'factory' JCW isn't due out for a couple of months yet.



Wondermikie said:


> How much power is the new JCW kit? I read the new Cooper S (as standard) is pretty much as fast as the old JCW, so the new car with the JCW must be pretty fast?


The JCW tuning kit gives around 200bhp IIRC, however I havn't gone for it yet because I have heard and read the same as you about the new R56 being really good in standard form in terms of power due to its extra torque, slightly lower kerb weight and less drive train losses. It felt excellent on the test drive, and that car wasn't run in yet, so I have high hopes. I have pencilled in a slot though just in case, so I'm going to see how it goes for now and reevaluate once she is run in. 

p.s. A 'thank-you' must go to Carlos for his sensible advice in my whole speccing saga!


----------



## Wondermikie

kmpowell said:


> p.s. A 'thank-you' must go to Carlos for his sensible advice in my whole speccing saga!


Ah I forgot he had one - dodgy roof graphic on his though 

I had a deposit down on an R56 S for over a year, but then I got the Z4 and it didn't make sense to get rid off it for the S, but I'd still like to have one at some point. I think white really is the colour to have for the time being, it looks absolutely awesome with the kit, and the whole MINI dealership experience is different to anything else in the price bracket.

Are you going to sell the flame spoke wheels once the new ones come? How come you never got full leather?

Did you see Autoexpress last week (or maybe this week?) - Cooper S Clubman against Golf GTi DSG - the S was faster


----------



## kmpowell

Wondermikie said:


> I think white really is the colour to have for the time being, it looks absolutely awesome with the kit.


The sleepless nights I've had mulling over if PW was the right choice you would not believe! But after my dealer showed me some pics of one with the JCW bodykit I was sold.



Wondermikie said:


> and the whole MINI dealership experience is different to anything else


You can say that again! Wellsway in Bath have been second to none. Their customer service has made the whole buying experience a real pleasure. They let me drive as many cars as I liked, and have put up with my millions of questions without quibble. They even openly admitted that the finance they could offer wouldn't be as good as what I could get. No bullshit, no guff, a real refreshing change that has gone a long way to helping me make the decision to buy.



Wondermikie said:


> Are you going to sell the flame spoke wheels once the new ones come?


That's the plan. Flames seem to go for around Â£600-Â£700, so couple that with the standard Cooper S bumpers I will have for sale, and I am hoping I will have a grand to put towards the JCW 18's.



Wondermikie said:


> How come you never got full leather?


Two fold really; the leather isn't up to much by all accounts, and I don't want to be sliding around when I take her out on track. The money I saved by going 1/2 instead of full went towards the LSD and JCW suspension which makes the already good standard car even better. The LSD really helps get the power down as I discovered whn I test drove 2 cars back to back (one with and one without).


----------



## Wondermikie

Have you financed through Gareth again then?

Like I said previously, I had a deposit on an R56 S from July 2005. When they came out in July/Aug 2006 I had all the usual stuff - invites to launch evening, test drive, etc. but I switched my deposit to the factory JCW instead. When I decided to cancel it completely (May 07) there were no problems, got the cheque back within a day of asking. And before I did, I had multiple offers of weekend test drives, etc. I was also offered first refusal on the JCW GP before they were officially announced.

They might be a premium priced small car, but you definitely get a premium service to match it. TBH Audi dealerships could learn a lot from MINI.


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Congrats on the new car, Kev. Good choice.

Having recently driven the facelift Mini as a loan car on a couple of occasions, I have to say, I was impressed. Good fun to drive.

Although, is it just me that thinks the pre-facelift model looks better proportioned?

As for the residuals, if you take into account the amount you have to spend on extras on the Mini, they are not quite as good as they are made out to be.


----------



## RK07

The Silver Surfer said:


> Congrats on the new car, Kev. Good choice.
> 
> Having recently driven the facelift Mini as a loan car on a couple of occasions, I have to say, I was impressed. Good fun to drive.
> 
> Although, is it just me that thinks the pre-facelift model looks better proportioned?
> 
> As for the residuals, if you take into account the amount you have to spend on extras on the Mini, they are not quite as good as they are made out to be.


I think it depends on the model TBH. The Mini One has good residuals although loading any car with options is always going to affect the ratios. I've just accepted that cars are not investments.


----------



## Rebel

A Mini? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rebel

Nice car Kevin, and the spec's look great. 
Completly different than you're car's before. 
At least you get attention from a lot off woman. 
Because they like the Mini a lot.
Alway's better than a TT, because than you only get attention from the homosexual men. :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

Sounds like it will look pretty good. It'll be good to see the pics and see how the JCW kit looks.

There's only one thing I don't like : the fake scoop :?


----------



## Carlos

Wondermikie said:


> Ah I forgot he had one - dodgy roof graphic on his though


Let's be clear - it's not mine. It belongs to my wife


----------



## kmpowell

Wondermikie said:


> Have you financed through Gareth again then?


Yep, once again the finance quote he supplied was second to none. 



The Silver Surfer said:


> As for the residuals, if you take into account the amount you have to spend on extras on the Mini, they are not quite as good as they are made out to be.


Ah, but I'm not basing it on a price with the JCW toys 

The JCW bits are dealer fitted and what I class as mods so I know I won't see most of that money again - the residuals for the car with the factory options is what I have reasearchd and been told about. Currently they are very strong with the correct options boxes ticked e.g. CHILI, HiFi etc and hopefully they will stay that way. Before the JCW bits and bobs were added the car came to around Â£20k, and I have been projected residuals by BMW in 12 months of about Â£17k, which isn't bad. It will then level out and slowly depreciate over the next few years which judging by the used prices of 3-4 year old Minis will still be quite a fair chunk left in value. No car is an investment, and it will always lose money, however this time round I went for damage limitation. 



scoTTy said:


> It'll be good to see the pics and see how the JCW kit looks.


Should look like this, but in pepper white and with the clear indicator front/side lense pack. 



scoTTy said:


> There's only one thing I don't like : the fake scoop :?


I agreee, not my favourite thing and I'm a bit unsure why BMW insisted on doing it. In the JCW options you can spec a Carbon Fibre scoop, which I am not sure I see the point of, especially at Â£300! I'll b sticking to the standard Pepper White scoop.


----------



## Rebel

How i earth is it possible to get a new car in the spec's you want within 4 weeks? That's quick. Almost as quick as a KIA
Don't they sell enough Mini's?


----------



## Leg

Carlos said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I forgot he had one - dodgy roof graphic on his though
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be clear - it's not mine. It belongs to my wife
Click to expand...

Carlos, are you absolutely sure Mike wasnt actually referring to your wife in this statement rather than the car? She isnt tattooed is she? :wink: :lol:

Nice choice Kev, one of the few FWD cars I would have and white is the only colour choice to go for IMO. Looking forward to the pics.

Ill say this though, I dont understand your car history for a second. All nice cars but bugger all logic to it. :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

Rebel said:


> How i earth is it possible to get a new car in the spec's you want within 4 weeks? That's quick. Almost as quick as a KIA
> Don't they sell enough Mini's?


I placed the deposit for a Mini build slot 2 months ago, give or take a day or 2. There is a 3 month wait for them at the moment (even more for the Diesel Cooper that I considered!) and I had up until yesterday to confirm my spec. It then went from what they call '1200' to 'Build Confirmed' meaning the spec is no longer changeable and my deposit is no longer refundable.





Leg said:


> Nice choice Kev, one of the few FWD cars I would have and white is the only colour choice to go for IMO.


Cheers Rich, I was a bit unsure about going for a FWD car, but I was told the LSD is superb and would help get the traction down when required, so I test drove one in the rain and it REALLY made a difference (and I thought would be essential if I go for the power upgrade in the future) That option box was soon ticked! As for the colour... as I said previously I have had sleepless nights abtou it, but I'm sure I have made the right choice now I have seen one in the flesh with the bodykit. 



Leg said:


> Ill say this though, I dont understand your car history for a second. All nice cars but bugger all logic to it. :lol:


Beats me too, but one thing's for sure, I've tried all variants and not been left wondering! 8)


----------



## RK07

Leg said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I forgot he had one - dodgy roof graphic on his though
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be clear - it's not mine. It belongs to my wife
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carlos, are you absolutely sure Mike wasnt actually referring to your wife in this statement rather than the car? She isnt tattooed is she? :wink: :lol:
> 
> Nice choice Kev, one of the few FWD cars I would have and white is the only colour choice to go for IMO. Looking forward to the pics.
> 
> Ill say this though, I dont understand your car history for a second. All nice cars but bugger all logic to it. :lol:
Click to expand...

Its funny you should say that as I was disappointed with the 'white'. Saying that its horses for courses and if your happy then thats all that matters.


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Kev, were you able to 'demo' the Hi-Fi Speaker System? If so, how did you find it compared to the standard set up?

I've experienced the standard system in the facelift car and found it poor.


----------



## kmpowell

The Silver Surfer said:


> Kev, were you able to 'demo' the Hi-Fi Speaker System? If so, how did you find it compared to the standard set up?


Yep, but it happened by accident. On my first drive I commented on how excellent the speaker system sounded for standard and the saleswoman said it had the 10 spkr Hi-Fi upgrade. When I asked if it was worth the extra she said it was without a shadow of a doubt and she would demonstrate why back at the showroom. We went out to the forecourt to a non Hi-fi car and played the same CD as she had on in her demo car. I mad sure the same setting numbers for Bass, Treble and Fade were selected to ensure it was a fair comparison, the difference was mind-blowing! The standard setup is piss-poor, zero bass and it sounds very distant. Defo a tick on the options list if you listen to music in a car.


----------



## W7 PMC

Sounds very nice & you're right, it's not quite what i expected.

Have driven a couple (not the brand new models) & they were all fun o you'll have a giggle.

Enjoy 8)


----------



## b3ves

Nice choice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'm very happy with mine and it feels perfectly fast enough without the JCW upgrade. That said, I have no doubt I'll end up shelling out for it at some point 

Regarding the leather, I'm pleased with it but the seats don't have high enough bolsters so I could imagine sliding around a bit if taking it on track. Mine won't be going near one though (unless it's to spectate), so I went for more of a 'comfort spec'.

The only thing I find irritating is the iDrive thingy that operates the SatNav and music. Not very intuitive.

Let me know when yours arrives and I'll organise a MINI adventure 

Rob


----------



## Leg

kmpowell said:


> As for the colour... as I said previously I have had sleepless nights abtou it, but I'm sure I have made the right choice now I have seen one in the flesh with the bodykit.


Tell me about it, I've spent hours going through the Individual catalogues from BMW debating colours and I've got months to go. White is a brave choice as it isnt a colour to go for traditionally (the Police even started buying silver cars so they could get better prices for retired cars at auction as most people know). However, on certain cars such as the Z4 Coupe, Mini (contrasting with the black roof you have gone for) and hopefully the new M3 (contrasting with the carbon roof) it can look stunning.

Im currently waiting for the dealers to come back tome to confirm if I can have this pearlescent white (pic below) rather than the flat Alpine White. It isnt actually listed for the M3 as an option but Im prepared to pay within reason. Problem is the leather colour I like to go with it also isnt on the M3 sodding list. I do like to make life difficult for myself!! 










and just for the sake of the thread, a pepper white Mini S, nice!


----------



## kmpowell

b3ves said:


> Nice choice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Let me know when yours arrives and I'll organise a MINI adventure


Cheers! 

I will do.



Leg said:


> Im currently waiting for the dealers to come back tome to confirm if I can have this pearlescent white (pic below) rather than the flat Alpine White.


Hmmmm, i've never seen that pearl white before. It certainly looks different to Alpine. I can't seem to decide if I like it or not, but I think alpine would be better with the carbon roof. 



Leg said:


> and just for the sake of the thread, a pepper white Mini S, nice!


That's on old R53 pictured there mate. Looked great in it's day but it's all about the R56 these days!  I was bored this afternoon so I had a bit of a play in Photoshop with the Mini websites red JCW Cooper S. I think I've just about replicatd what I'm getting, apart from the front scoop which will be pepper white (I can't seem to get that to look pepper white);










This wait is going to be agony! 8)


----------



## Leg

Needs spacers, especially on the back wheels. :wink: Tis very nice though.



kmpowell said:


> Hmmmm, i've never seen that pearl white before. It certainly looks different to Alpine. I can't seem to decide if I like it or not, but I think alpine would be better with the carbon roof.


With the stripes?


----------



## kmpowell

Leg said:


> With the stripes?


Ok, that's sold me! I wasn't sure how the carbon would look with the pearl, but it really goes. Pearl white it is!


----------



## Leg

kmpowell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the stripes?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that's sold me! I wasn't sure how the carbon would look with the pearl, but it really goes. Pearl white it is!
Click to expand...

Sorry Kev, thats the Alpine White in that last pic so ure sold on what you thought originally and Im sat here thinking 'Is it worth the (Im guessing) Â£2000 for the pearlescent when no one will notice the difference? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

Leg said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the stripes?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that's sold me! I wasn't sure how the carbon would look with the pearl, but it really goes. Pearl white it is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Kev, thats the Alpine White in that last pic so ure sold on what you thought originally and Im sat here thinking 'Is it worth the (Im guessing) Â£2000 for the pearlescent when no one will notice the difference? :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 Must be a trick of the light if the alpine can look like that. The pearl is defo not worth the extra Â£2k IMO if Alpin can look exactly the same at no extra cost!


----------



## Leg

Sorry taken a Mini thread into a 'White cars' thread. So unlike me to digress too  .

Back OT, are you planning any third party mods for the Mini Kev?


----------



## kmpowell

Leg said:


> Back OT, are you planning any third party mods for the Mini Kev?


No mate, gotta keep OEM or dealer fit to make sure the TLC and warranty isn't invalidated. Luckily the JCW collection covers all the mods I would ever require.


----------



## garyc

Are you also moving into Clifton?


----------



## kmpowell

garyc said:


> Are you also moving into Clifton?


LOL, I had a little bet with myself yesterday when I posted the message that you would reply saying something about Clifton. I also had another little bet about somebody else that has yet to appear, but there's still plenty of time for that one.

I work in Clifton though (as you wll know!), so I hope that's enough for you...


----------



## Carlos

The standard stereo is the worst I've experienced on any car since my first (1983 skoda 120L). My mrs doesn't understand about good quality audio so I was happy not to spend the money. The hi-fi upgrade did get panned on early cars though on the mini2 forum

LSD was not available when we ordered ours. I'd definitely have gone for it but I had a hard time persuading my wife to wait an extra 3 months for her car for an option that is irrelevant to her.


----------



## Wallsendmag

I tried to resist but ts no use. Nice colour scheme


----------



## sandhua1978

Nice choice.

Driven the S and cooper works in the RS5, very impressed with the handling and the engine, though for me the only downside was that you had to work the engine hard to get the best out of it, but on the works between 5-7k revs its pure  factor!

Didn't think about the recarco seats? When i test drove felt they made a big difference in keeping you in the seat.


----------



## kmpowell

sandhua1978 said:


> Didn't think about the recarco seats?


Not at Â£2k a pair I didn't. I don't do nearly enough track work to warrant that sort of expense. The half leather 'sports seats' that come in the CHILI pack will do me just fine.


----------



## Carlos




----------



## garyc

kmpowell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you also moving into Clifton?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I had a little bet with myself yesterday when I posted the message that you would reply saying something about Clifton. I also had another little bet about somebody else that has yet to appear, but there's still plenty of time for that one.
> 
> I work in Clifton though (as you wll know!), so I hope that's enough for you...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kell

b3ves said:


> I'm very happy with mine and it feels perfectly fast enough without the JCW upgrade. That said, I have no doubt I'll end up shelling out for it at some point
> 
> Rob


Didn't know you had one Rob.

No wonder Kev's gone for one too.


----------



## garyc

Kell said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very happy with mine and it feels perfectly fast enough without the JCW upgrade. That said, I have no doubt I'll end up shelling out for it at some point
> 
> Rob
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know you had one Rob.
> 
> No wonder Kev's gone for one too.
Click to expand...

Crikey, two Clifton estate agents/over-induged students on the forum. :wink:


----------



## kmpowell

garyc said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you also moving into Clifton?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I had a little bet with myself yesterday when I posted the message that you would reply saying something about Clifton. I also had another little bet about somebody else that has yet to appear, but there's still plenty of time for that one.
> 
> I work in Clifton though (as you wll know!), so I hope that's enough for you...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 



Kell said:


> No wonder Kev's gone for one too.


Yes I agree Kell, it really isn't a wonder - given that I had a build slot for a Mini long before I knew Rob was getting his, or that I haven't seen Rob for a very long time let alone seen his S or been in it, it's little wonder I have gone for a car that millions of other people have as well...

But yes our car history is oh so similar isn't it. Apart from the TT that brought us all here in the first place I obviously have a history of copying Rob's cars e.g The TVR, the VX220, the S2000, the MKV R32 - all that he has owned... oh, it would seem he hasn't.

So if you get the same car as Carl, what does that intimate?


----------



## Leg

Where the chuff is Clifton? There is a Clifton near Brighouse outside Huddersfield but the only Mini's there are usually either burned out or 1974 Clubmans with mattresses in the back and owned by a tart called Molly or such like.

Im guessing its not the same place?


----------



## jdn

Leg said:


> Where the chuff is Clifton? There is a Clifton near Brighouse outside Huddersfield but the only Mini's there are usually either burned out or 1974 Clubmans with mattresses in the back and owned by a tart called Molly or such like.
> 
> Im guessing its not the same place?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clifton,_Bristol

There is a bridge nearby as well.


----------



## Kell

kmpowell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you also moving into Clifton?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I had a little bet with myself yesterday when I posted the message that you would reply saying something about Clifton. I also had another little bet about somebody else that has yet to appear, but there's still plenty of time for that one.
> 
> I work in Clifton though (as you wll know!), so I hope that's enough for you...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder Kev's gone for one too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I agree Kell, it really isn't a wonder - given that I had a build slot for a Mini long before I knew Rob was getting his, or that I haven't seen Rob for a very long time let alone seen his S or been in it, it's little wonder I have gone for a car that millions of other people have as well...
> 
> But yes our car history is oh so similar isn't it. Apart from the TT that brought us all here in the first place I obviously have a history of copying Rob's cars e.g The TVR, the VX220, the S2000, the MKV R32 - all that he has owned... oh, it would seem he hasn't.
> 
> So if you get the same car as Carl, what does that intimate?
Click to expand...

That I love Carl. Everyone knows that.


----------



## Carlos

Hey now, I've no objection to you boys having gay fantasies. But please, leave me out of it.

Particularly on the public forum. PMs are ok.


----------



## Wondermikie

Carlos said:


> Hey now, I've no objection to you boys having gay fantasies. But please, leave me out of it.
> 
> Particularly on the public forum. PMs are ok.


Too late - the damage has been done now and your reputation is tarnished


----------



## b3ves

Kell said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very happy with mine and it feels perfectly fast enough without the JCW upgrade. That said, I have no doubt I'll end up shelling out for it at some point
> 
> Rob
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know you had one Rob.
> 
> No wonder Kev's gone for one too.
Click to expand...

LOL - http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbb...7&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=
Actually, I only started the thread because of a little known psychic connection that revealed that Mr Powell was also thinking of getting one 

FAO Gary: I'd love to move back up to Clifton if only I could afford to buy something better than the various ropey student flats I previously rented up there


----------



## VERN

Nice to see Kev getting a good work out regarding his girly choice of car :wink: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

VERN said:


> Nice to see Kev getting a good work out regarding his girly choice of car :wink: :lol:


I wasn't 100% sure if you were the same 'VERN', but this clears it up!


----------



## garyc

b3ves said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very happy with mine and it feels perfectly fast enough without the JCW upgrade. That said, I have no doubt I'll end up shelling out for it at some point
> 
> Rob
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know you had one Rob.
> 
> No wonder Kev's gone for one too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL - http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbb...7&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=
> Actually, I only started the thread because of a little known psychic connection that revealed that Mr Powell was also thinking of getting one
> 
> FAO Gary: I'd love to move back up to Clifton *if only I could afford* to buy something better than the various ropey student flats I previously rented up there
Click to expand...

You could always spend less on cars. :idea:


----------



## b3ves

garyc said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very happy with mine and it feels perfectly fast enough without the JCW upgrade. That said, I have no doubt I'll end up shelling out for it at some point
> 
> Rob
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know you had one Rob.
> 
> No wonder Kev's gone for one too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL - http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbb...7&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=
> Actually, I only started the thread because of a little known psychic connection that revealed that Mr Powell was also thinking of getting one
> 
> FAO Gary: I'd love to move back up to Clifton *if only I could afford* to buy something better than the various ropey student flats I previously rented up there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could always spend less on cars. :idea:
Click to expand...

Good idea. Please keep a look out for a cheap detached house in Clifton with 4 or more bedrooms, at least 2 en-suite bathrooms (she's very particular!), a double or larger garage and plenty of additional off-road parking.

Cheers
Rob

PS. on a more serious note, I remember having a conversation with the wife of someone I know about the impending sale of his GT3 RS. He said he was selling because he didn't use it much. She said the proceeds were going towards the stamp duty on their new house


----------



## garyc

b3ves said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very happy with mine and it feels perfectly fast enough without the JCW upgrade. That said, I have no doubt I'll end up shelling out for it at some point
> 
> Rob
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know you had one Rob.
> 
> No wonder Kev's gone for one too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL - http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbb...7&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=
> Actually, I only started the thread because of a little known psychic connection that revealed that Mr Powell was also thinking of getting one
> 
> FAO Gary: I'd love to move back up to Clifton *if only I could afford* to buy something better than the various ropey student flats I previously rented up there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could always spend less on cars. :idea:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea. Please keep a look out for a cheap detached house in Clifton with 4 or more bedrooms, at least 2 en-suite bathrooms (she's very particular!), a double or larger garage and plenty of additional off-road parking.
> 
> Cheers
> Rob
> 
> PS. on a more serious note, I remember having a conversation with the wife of someone I know about the impending sale of his GT3 RS. He said he was selling because he didn't use it much. She said the proceeds were going towards the stamp duty on their new house
Click to expand...

Aye. My own GT3 fund got swallowed on a similar housing refurb brief this year. 

Ho hum. At least they (houses) don't depreciate like cars.


----------



## VERN

kmpowell said:


> VERN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see Kev getting a good work out regarding his girly choice of car :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't 100% sure if you were the same 'VERN', but this clears it up!
Click to expand...

LOL yep the same mate....only a couple of weeks now i bet :wink:


----------



## kmpowell

VERN said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see Kev getting a good work out regarding his girly choice of car :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't 100% sure if you were the same 'VERN', but this clears it up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL yep the same mate....only a couple of weeks now i bet :wink:
Click to expand...

Yep, not long. I've been told Oct the 20th delivery to the dealers, then the dealer wants a week to PDi it and fit all the JCW bits. It's all going oh so slow, however it's my 30th birthday on the 19th so it will be a good birthday present to go and see it arrive at the dealers on the 20th and an even better present to pick it up the following saturday all JCW'd up!


----------



## VERN

kmpowell said:


> VERN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see Kev getting a good work out regarding his girly choice of car :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't 100% sure if you were the same 'VERN', but this clears it up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL yep the same mate....only a couple of weeks now i bet :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, not long. I've been told Oct the 20th delivery to the dealers, then the dealer wants a week to PDi it and fit all the JCW bits. It's all going oh so slow, however it's my 30th birthday on the 19th so it will be a good birthday present to go and see it arrive at the dealers on the 20th and an even better present to pick it up the following saturday all JCW'd up!
Click to expand...

What a birthday pressie, it is my 35th on the 21st of October :lol: 
They tell you a week for JCW bits to be safe 3-4 days in real terms if all goes well


----------



## Lewis

kmpowell said:


> After lots of ummming and ahhhing over the past few months about the colour, spec (and sometimes even the model!), my car went into build confirmed this afternoon with delivery due the end of Oct. So there's no turning back now! The car?
> 
> *Mini Cooper S with lots of John Cooper Works toys*
> - Pepper White
> - Black Bonnet Stripes
> - Roof & Mirrors In Black
> - JCW Front bumper
> - JCW Rear bumper
> - JCW Side Skirts
> - JCW Grille
> - JCW Suspension
> - JCW tuning kit booked in for December
> - Limited Slip Differential
> - 17" Flame Spoke Alloys (18" Black JCW R105 wheels on order for December)
> - Carbon Black 1/2 Leather
> - HiFi Speaker System
> - Colour Line Cream White
> - Panoramic Glass Sunroof
> - CHILI Pack:
> Sport Leather Steer Wheel
> Floor Mats
> Pass. Seat Height Adj
> Storage Compartment Pack
> Front Foglights
> Bi-Xenon Headlights
> Manual Air Conditioning
> On-Board Computer
> Interior Light Pack
> 2nd Remote Key
> TLC
> 
> I know I know it's a Mini, but after so many test drives in ALL sorts of cars it was the only thing that stood out. The new Turbo engine is a marvel and it was the only car that honestly excited me and left me with a massive grin when I drove it. With my chosen spec it's something a bit different and with residuals being the strongest on the market for any 'hot hatch', it should do me nicely for a year or so.
> 
> *Edit to add a picture I mocked up in Photoshop of how it should look (apart from the carbon bonnet scoop which will be pepper white)...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roll on 3-4 weeks time! 8)


Gorgeous Car. Im thinking of having JCW do a little bit of work to mine. Youll have great fun with it, theyre good cars. It may only be a Mini but its a Mini that will beat most other cars.


----------



## kmpowell

Got a call from my dealer this afternoon to say the car has turned up very unexpectedly on a delivery! She was very surprised when she saw it because last friday afternoon the status on her screen was only showing 'Paintshop complete'!

She reckons it's going to take them a week to fit the JCW bodykit, suspension & other bits. That time will also include it to be fully prep/PDI'd - it all means I can have it from next Tuesday!


















Roll on next tuesday! 

BTW, it looks 'jacked up' becasue it still has the delivery suspension bump stops in place.


----------



## BAMTT

Nice Kev. Not sure the bonnet scoop is tasteless enough though :wink: How are you finding the dealer service ?


----------



## renton72

BAMTT said:


> Nice Kev. Not sure the bonnet scoop is tasteless enough though :wink:


Its a bit more subtle than yours Tony :lol: :wink:


----------



## Leg

Right, anyone gonna start a book on how long Kev will keep it?

I reckon March 08 and it will be gone. What odds will you offer me?


----------



## NickP

I'll give it 6 months so April08 for me


----------



## kmpowell

BAMTT said:


> How are you finding the dealer service ?


Out of this world! From the moment I walked onto the forecourt back in June/July right through to the the dealer ringing or emailing me every day since I confirmed my spec a couple of weeks ago, detailing to me any change in build status or even if there has been no change - it has been a pleasure. They rang me 10 minutes afteer the car arrived this afternoon and they even emailed me the pics without me asking!

Wellsway in Bath have 10/10 from me so far.


----------



## Wondermikie

Mmmmm looking good in the pics so far.



Leg said:


> Right, anyone gonna start a book on how long Kev will keep it?
> 
> I reckon March 08 and it will be gone. What odds will you offer me?


July 08 for me.


----------



## NormStrm

Very tasty - pleased for you.

Couple of questions does it not have an "S" on the side indicator as the early ones did.

Also is the tape on the boot as the lock is an optional extra :wink:

Looking forward to seeing pics of the completed transformation 8)

Norman


----------



## r1

Nice looking car.

My parents loved theirs.


----------



## gcp

What they doing to the suspension Kev ?


----------



## kmpowell

NormStrm said:


> Couple of questions does it not have an "S" on the side indicator as the early ones did.


Yes mate, the red S is just about visible in the pic if you look hard. 



gcp said:


> What they doing to the suspension Kev ?


They are looking at the JCW suspension kit for me.

I have been reliably informed that the factory Sport Suspension option that I ticked definitely gives you a thicker rear anti-roll bar, however nobody knowns if the springs and dampers are changed also. The dealer is going to investigate for me and if the springs and dampers are the same they are going to fit the JCW suspension for me as well.


----------



## vagman

Wondermikie said:


> Mmmmm looking good in the pics so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, anyone gonna start a book on how long Kev will keep it?
> 
> I reckon March 08 and it will be gone. What odds will you offer me?
> 
> 
> 
> July 08 for me.
Click to expand...

11th February 08.


----------



## garyc

14th feb 2008.


----------



## Leg

garyc said:


> 14th feb 2008.


You old romantic!


----------



## Wallsendmag

My aunts Mini had moss in the sliding window frame ,is this still an option ? :lol: :lol:


----------



## ag

vagman said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm looking good in the pics so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, anyone gonna start a book on how long Kev will keep it?
> 
> I reckon March 08 and it will be gone. What odds will you offer me?
> 
> 
> 
> July 08 for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 11th February 08.
Click to expand...

You guys are mean.

3rd December 2008.


----------



## Leg

ag said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm looking good in the pics so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, anyone gonna start a book on how long Kev will keep it?
> 
> I reckon March 08 and it will be gone. What odds will you offer me?
> 
> 
> 
> July 08 for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 11th February 08.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are mean.
> 
> 3rd December 2008.
Click to expand...

Bloody hell, you should be able to get some cracking odds on that.


----------



## garyc

Leg said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 14th feb 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> You old romantic!
Click to expand...

Oh not really, that's when we are getting this:


----------



## Love_iTT

Needs lowering :roll:

Graham


----------



## kmpowell

Love_iTT said:


> Needs lowering :roll:
> 
> Graham


As I said....



kmpowell said:


> BTW, it looks 'jacked up' becasue it still has the delivery suspension bump stops in place.


----------



## damo

Is it just the photo, or is it cream rather than white?


----------



## kmpowell

damo said:


> Is it just the photo, or is it cream rather than white?


It's a kind of 'Old English' white (white with a hint of cream). The name is of it 'Pepper white'.


----------



## Rebel

My wife's younger sister has also ordered a Mini with some gadget's.
Lovely car....


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Rebel said:


> My wife's younger sister has also ordered a Mini with some gadget's.
> Lovely car....


If she's anything like your wife, she won't fit into it! :lol: :wink:


----------



## jam

Looking good Kev - bet you are well chuffed mate! 

My g/f is after an S in dark grey (think it's silver grey) which I might have a look into next year for her. Doubt it'll be the new shape one like yours though so will pobably have 10k on it or so. Thought I might as well get her something nice so I can drive it too when I need a bit more space.

Keep us posted - looking forward to seeing the pics of the finished article!

Cheers

James


----------



## garyc

kmpowell said:


> damo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just the photo, or is it cream rather than white?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a kind of 'Old English' white (white with a hint of cream). The name is of it 'Pepper white'.
Click to expand...

Jizz white? :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac

Is there a bit of a pattern emerging here:



r1 said:


> My parents loved theirs.





Rebel said:


> My wife's younger sister has also ordered a Mini





jam said:


> My g/f is after an S in dark grey (think it's silver grey)


kmp's either getting old or on the turn!! :?


----------



## Love_iTT

kmpowell said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Needs lowering :roll:
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> As I said....
> 
> 
> 
> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, it looks 'jacked up' becasue it still has the delivery suspension bump stops in place.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I meant Gary's pink Fiat 500 :wink:

Graham


----------



## jbell

kmpowell said:


> Got a call from my dealer this afternoon to say the car has turned up very unexpectedly on a delivery! She was very surprised when she saw it because last friday afternoon the status on her screen was only showing 'Paintshop complete'!
> 
> She reckons it's going to take them a week to fit the JCW bodykit, suspension & other bits. That time will also include it to be fully prep/PDI'd - it all means I can have it from next Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roll on next tuesday!


Did you pick it up a day early, I was driving into Brizzle on Mon afternoon and had a white 57 plate Cooper S follow me in through Hotwells?


----------



## kmpowell

jbell said:


> Did you pick it up a day early, I was driving into Brizzle on Mon afternoon and had a white 57 plate Cooper S follow me in through Hotwells?


Not me mate, I'm not picking it up until a week Saturday. She is currently sat at the dealers having the JCW kit fitted. My dealer took a pic of the working progress for me today, it looks great!


----------



## Leg

jbell said:


> Did you pick it up a day early, I was driving into Brizzle on Mon afternoon and had a white 57 plate Cooper S follow me in through Hotwells?


Specifically following you? You want to watch that, bloody stylish stalkers! They can be a right pain.


----------



## Rebel

jbell said:


>


Lovely wheels, designed by Barbie Â© ?









KMPowel did the fuel-price went up in the UK? 
From a S2000, TVR... to a R32 and than back to a Mini? :wink:


----------



## Rebel

White isn't the best colour for a mini i think. 
The plastic covers above the wheels make the gap between tyres and metal even bigger... :?


----------



## Leg

kmpowell said:


> BTW, it looks 'jacked up' because it still has the delivery suspension bump stops in place.


----------



## Rebel

Leg said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, it looks 'jacked up' because it still has the delivery suspension bump stops in place.
Click to expand...

The plastic covers above the wheels make the gap between tyres and metal bigger... also without transport springs


----------



## Rebel

Why must there be plastic anyway ????
Can someone explain me that?

looks cheap... and old fashion...


----------



## garyc

Leg said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, it looks 'jacked up' because it still has the delivery suspension bump stops in place.
Click to expand...

'Jacked up' ? So jiizz white then?


----------



## RK07

Snap with the wheels!



















Now you just need some paw prints and a bout of jaundice :wink:


----------



## kmpowell

RK07 said:


> Snap with the wheels!


TBH I got them because they make a change from the usual Crown Spokes you see everywhere and they were only Â£70 more then the Crowns which isn't a lot to be a bit different I also plan to put on some 18" JCW wheels soon and from what I've observed the 17" Flames are much more desirable on Mini2 than the 17" Crown Spokes, so Â£70 more at this point could prove to be Â£100-Â£200 more when I sell them. The 'working progress pic the dealer sent me yesterday shows that the flames seem to suit the JCW bodykit, so I'm not so worried about them anymore. 



RK07 said:


> Now you just need some paw prints and a bout of jaundice :wink:


LOL, I may experiment with the odd decal and vinal, but no paw prints!


----------



## jbell

Leg said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you pick it up a day early, I was driving into Brizzle on Mon afternoon and had a white 57 plate Cooper S follow me in through Hotwells?
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically following you? You want to watch that, bloody stylish stalkers! They can be a right pain.
Click to expand...

Hopefully not specifically but my TT was looking Fabulous IMO so you never know and those Brizzle people can be quite strange at times :wink:


----------



## garyc

jbell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you pick it up a day early, I was driving into Brizzle on Mon afternoon and had a white 57 plate Cooper S follow me in through Hotwells?
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically following you? You want to watch that, bloody stylish stalkers! They can be a right pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully not specifically but my TT was looking Fabulous IMO so you never know and those Brizzle people can be quite strange at times :wink:
Click to expand...

Especially those who uprooted from Torbay. :wink:


----------



## jbell

garyc said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you pick it up a day early, I was driving into Brizzle on Mon afternoon and had a white 57 plate Cooper S follow me in through Hotwells?
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically following you? You want to watch that, bloody stylish stalkers! They can be a right pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully not specifically but my TT was looking Fabulous IMO so you never know and those Brizzle people can be quite strange at times :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially those who uprooted from Torbay. :wink:
Click to expand...

I did that and then returned, realising the error of my ways :lol:


----------



## Rebel

can't wait to see the first pic's


----------



## garyc

jbell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you pick it up a day early, I was driving into Brizzle on Mon afternoon and had a white 57 plate Cooper S follow me in through Hotwells?
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically following you? You want to watch that, bloody stylish stalkers! They can be a right pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully not specifically but my TT was looking Fabulous IMO so you never know and those Brizzle people can be quite strange at times :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially those who uprooted from Torbay. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did that and then returned, realising the error of my ways :lol:
Click to expand...

I grew up there. I find Torquay to be pretty awful these days. Always pleased to hit the Newton Road out of town. Gotta go to Torbay hospital to see dad today. :?


----------



## jampott

I applaud Kev for buying a car that he likes to drive, regardless of the perceived image of it being a girl's (or Estate Agent's) car.

Now if only he'd realise that other people are allowed to do that as well, and despite his perception of the R8 image, maybe there's a stonking car under the bodywork which is every bit as good as it should be for the price.

No?

Thought not. :wink:


----------



## garyc

It may well be a fab car to drive and own. Looks always debatable, or just a matter of taste and aesthetics.

But let's not let that get in the way of a good extended ribbing eh?

:wink:

ps Hope you and L are OK, that move has gone well and that dust has settled after your recent bereavement.


----------



## jampott

garyc said:


> It may well be a fab car to drive and own. Looks always debatable, or just a matter of taste and aesthetics.
> 
> But let's not let that get in the way of a good extended ribbing eh?
> 
> :wink:
> 
> ps Hope you and L are OK, that move has gone well and that dust has settled after your recent bereavement.


We're cool, thanks for asking. Been in the place about 2.5 weeks now. Flooring is still being laid around us, girders are in ready to knock down to the Orangery when that's finished (few weeks yet) and we're getting sorted, albeit slowly.

Flooring was done in my Study on Thursday, so I finally have my space, and place to put my PC up... 

We still have no lounge, though.

Getting away from it all on Monday. Egypt for a week. Was supposed to be 'a couple of months after moving in' rather than a couple of weeks, but I think once we're on the plane, it'll seem like a great idea.


----------



## kmpowell

jampott said:


> I applaud Kev for buying a car that he likes to drive, regardless of the perceived image of it being a girl's (or Estate Agent's) car.
> 
> Now if only he'd realise that other people are allowed to do that as well, and despite his perception of the R8 image, maybe there's a stonking car under the bodywork which is every bit as good as it should be for the price.
> 
> No?
> 
> Thought not. :wink:


I know there is a stonking car under that R8 bodyshell it's just the /Delorean/Testarossa styling I don't like. But I do hear what you're saying mate, and you know what I say is all meant in good spirit. :wink:

My boss has been badgering me about your R8 for the past few weeks ever since I told him what colour combo you are going for. He keeps asking me if you have got it yet, 'cos he wants to see pictures before speccing his!


----------



## shao_khan

Good choice on the Mini - its likely to be our next choice as well for the fun car to drive once the family hack is sorted out. I was never a fan of the old Cooper S, but the new one is a crackign bit of kit.

Ours will be Black, Black lounge leather, creamline trim, body kit, LSD, Phone, works induction, works remap and if I can stretch to it works brake upgrade.

As for the R8 - I saw a dark green one with darker green blades the other day - not keen.


----------



## jbell

garyc said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you pick it up a day early, I was driving into Brizzle on Mon afternoon and had a white 57 plate Cooper S follow me in through Hotwells?
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically following you? You want to watch that, bloody stylish stalkers! They can be a right pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully not specifically but my TT was looking Fabulous IMO so you never know and those Brizzle people can be quite strange at times :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially those who uprooted from Torbay. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did that and then returned, realising the error of my ways :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grew up there. I find Torquay to be pretty awful these days. Always pleased to hit the Newton Road out of town. Gotta go to Torbay hospital to see dad today. :?
Click to expand...

I do the opposite, I work in Bristol Centre once a week, crappy journey and the traffic is horrendous and to pay Â£15 a day to park in an NCP on Queen Charlotte Street is daylight robbery :evil: still the means justify the ends.

Depends where you go, I always tend to stick to the local pubs (because my friends seem to own them all) so I stay away from the scallywags.

Hope your dad gets better, Torbay Hospital is a depressing building.


----------



## garyc

jbell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you pick it up a day early, I was driving into Brizzle on Mon afternoon and had a white 57 plate Cooper S follow me in through Hotwells?
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically following you? You want to watch that, bloody stylish stalkers! They can be a right pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully not specifically but my TT was looking Fabulous IMO so you never know and those Brizzle people can be quite strange at times :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially those who uprooted from Torbay. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did that and then returned, realising the error of my ways :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grew up there. I find Torquay to be pretty awful these days. Always pleased to hit the Newton Road out of town. Gotta go to Torbay hospital to see dad today. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do the opposite, I work in Bristol Centre once a week, crappy journey and the traffic is horrendous and to pay Â£15 a day to park in an NCP on Queen Charlotte Street is daylight robbery :evil: still the means justify the ends.
> 
> Depends where you go, I always tend to stick to the local pubs (because my friends seem to own them all) so I stay away from the scallywags.
> 
> Hope your dad gets better, Torbay Hospital is a depressing building.
Click to expand...

Ah I am lucky to be in a nicer part of town (Westbury Park) and seldom go to the centre for the very reasons you describe. I lived in St Marychurch for a while and that was a pleasant part of Torquay, if not a little gentrified (old), I mainly refer to down town Torquay (Fleet st, harbour etc) that I find pretty dire compared to the more elegant Torquay I remember from my childhood.

Thanks for wishes to my dad. He is not very well but home again now and going back in for another 'procedure' next week. It's a prostrate thing and he is 5 years into it. We hope he is going to hang on for long as he can to see his grandaughter grow up a little. But outlook not brilliant. 

Will be in Brixham and Dartmouth this coming weekend though to catch up.


----------



## jbell

garyc said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you pick it up a day early, I was driving into Brizzle on Mon afternoon and had a white 57 plate Cooper S follow me in through Hotwells?
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically following you? You want to watch that, bloody stylish stalkers! They can be a right pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully not specifically but my TT was looking Fabulous IMO so you never know and those Brizzle people can be quite strange at times :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially those who uprooted from Torbay. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did that and then returned, realising the error of my ways :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grew up there. I find Torquay to be pretty awful these days. Always pleased to hit the Newton Road out of town. Gotta go to Torbay hospital to see dad today. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do the opposite, I work in Bristol Centre once a week, crappy journey and the traffic is horrendous and to pay Â£15 a day to park in an NCP on Queen Charlotte Street is daylight robbery :evil: still the means justify the ends.
> 
> Depends where you go, I always tend to stick to the local pubs (because my friends seem to own them all) so I stay away from the scallywags.
> 
> Hope your dad gets better, Torbay Hospital is a depressing building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah I am lucky to be in a nicer part of town (Westbury Park) and seldom go to the centre for the very reasons you describe. I lived in St Marychurch for a while and that was a pleasant part of Torquay, if not a little gentrified (old), I mainly refer to down town Torquay (Fleet st, harbour etc) that I find pretty dire compared to the more elegant Torquay I remember from my childhood.
> 
> Thanks for wishes to my dad. He is not very well but home again now and going back in for another 'procedure' next week. It's a prostrate thing and he is 5 years into it. We hope he is going to hang on for long as he can to see his grandaughter grow up a little. But outlook not brilliant.
> 
> Will be in Brixham and Dartmouth this coming weekend though to catch up.
Click to expand...

St Marychurch is nice but as you say "Gentrified", I live at Meadfoot so far enough from town and close enough to the beach, spend summer eves at the Osbourne Hotel, stunning views and an easy walk [smiley=freak.gif]

Dartmouth is lovely but on the wrong side of the river, the sun goes off it too early, good New Years Eve though :twisted:

Brixham is an amazing place, can't understand a word most of them say, it's like a separate country, Berry Head Hotel is good for lunch though.

I lived in Clifton/Village for 4 years and can't remember the traffic being that bad.


----------



## kmpowell

Finace sorted, insurance sorted, car ready to be picked up - saturday morning couldn't come sooner! 

jbell, please drop me an email, I need you to quote on something for me please. Oh and just to add to the conversation my family (Dad, Mum me and my Brother) used to holiday in Goodrington every year until i was 14, so I know the Torquay, Paignton & Brixham area well. If you guys ever fancy a beer in Bristol give me a shout.


----------



## slg

kmpowell said:


> Oh and just to add to the conversation my family (Dad, Mum me and my Brother) used to holiday in Goodrington every year until i was 14,


Snap, the long drive with 6 + 3 dogs in the car was worth it when we got there - great family beach in Goodrington. Favourite part was going on the motor boats in the pond.


----------



## Leg

kmpowell said:


> If you guys ever fancy a beer in Bristol give me a shout.


Well bugger me senseless with a frozen kipper. Had you down as a babycham guy Kev. :wink:



slg said:


> Snap, the long drive with 6 + 3 dogs in the car was worth it


9 girlfriends eh? Show off.

:lol:


----------



## garyc

Leg said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys ever fancy a beer in Bristol give me a shout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well bugger me senseless with a frozen kipper. Had you down as a babycham guy Kev. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snap, the long drive with 6 + 3 dogs in the car was worth it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9 girlfriends eh? Show off.
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

I used to row my boat Brixham to Goodrington to look at the pretty grockle birds. Then row home again. 

Goodrington. lol.

We are all well overdue that Bristol beer. Or Goodrington! Plenty water under bridges.

Am getting married in Kingswear in December. Stag Do alas not in Paignton.

Enjoy new car honeymoon at weekend. Despite all ribbing I think the Mini will entertain for a time...


----------



## Leg

garyc said:


> Am getting married in Kings wear


What, a crown? Baggy pants and a beard? Is it a themed wedding or somat?


----------



## garyc

Leg said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am getting married in Kings wear
> 
> 
> 
> What, a crown? Baggy pants and a beard? Is it a themed wedding or somat?
Click to expand...

No King Canute. :wink:


----------



## Leg

garyc said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am getting married in Kings wear
> 
> 
> 
> What, a crown? Baggy pants and a beard? Is it a themed wedding or somat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No King Canute. :wink:
Click to expand...

Damn, I was getting all hot and fuzzy thinking of you in a Henry the Eighth suit! It was the tights that topped it for me. :wink:


----------



## garyc

Leg said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am getting married in Kings wear
> 
> 
> 
> What, a crown? Baggy pants and a beard? Is it a themed wedding or somat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No King Canute. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, I was getting all hot and fuzzy thinking of you in a Henry the Eighth suit! It was the tights that topped it for me. :wink:
Click to expand...

Not the raging syphillis?


----------



## Leg

garyc said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am getting married in Kings wear
> 
> 
> 
> What, a crown? Baggy pants and a beard? Is it a themed wedding or somat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No King Canute. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, I was getting all hot and fuzzy thinking of you in a Henry the Eighth suit! It was the tights that topped it for me. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the raging syphillis?
Click to expand...

Im a Yorkshireman, Ill take what I can get and damn the consequences.


----------



## jonah

> Dartmouth is lovely but on the wrong side of the river, the sun goes off it too early, good New Years Eve though


Does everone still dress up in fancy dress on yrs eve still? Used to have a holdiday home there just outside the town.


----------



## kmpowell

Picked her up first thing this morning from Bath in the dismal drizzle. It's been throwing it down all day but I tried not to let it put a damper on things, and it didn't - the car is a little pocket rocket wanting to pull and pull, and that's not even run in yet (must keep an easy right foot!)! The LSD got a PROPER work out in the rain and damp conditions, and without a doubt it was worth every penny of an option! Due to the rain though I haven't had a chance to play with it properly, but first signs are good and I'm looking forward to going out for a play when the weather clears up a bit. Still got that grin! 

Having had a chance to spend some time looking at it I think I am most def going to go for some 18" black wheels with polished rims.

I've had no chance to take any decent pics yet, but here's a couple I have taken with my phone. The front taken at the dealer and the rear taken when I got home parked up.

If it ever stops raining and the sun comes out I'll take some half decent pics!


----------



## RK07

Looks good Kev. Ours is down at Dave's (Jac-in-a-Box) for the swissol treatment. Looking forward to seeing the results


----------



## BAMTT

Looks good Kev  know what you mean about the wheels the black will set it off just nicely

Just one thing mate and i hope you don't mind knowing how exciting a new car is, but the panel fit between the front bumper and bonnet and the wing with the S badge looks a bit out, it may just be camera angle, I wasn't going to say anything but i know you are a fussy sod like me

Tony


----------



## kmpowell

BAMTT said:


> Just one thing mate and i hope you don't mind knowing how exciting a new car is, but the panel fit between the front bumper and bonnet and the wing with the S badge looks a bit out, it may just be camera angle, I wasn't going to say anything but i know you are a fussy sod like me


Not noticed that to be honest until you mentioned it and you had me worried there mate - just been down to the garage to check and it looks fine, so it must have been a trick of the camera. Either that or the bonnet has settled after a days driving around.

Looking at the pics again it defo does not do the pepper white justice, it looks stunning in the metal.


----------



## Leg

Nice, the new wheels will finish it off perfectly.


----------



## BAMTT

kmpowell said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one thing mate and i hope you don't mind knowing how exciting a new car is, but the panel fit between the front bumper and bonnet and the wing with the S badge looks a bit out, it may just be camera angle, I wasn't going to say anything but i know you are a fussy sod like me
> 
> 
> 
> Not noticed that to be honest until you mentioned it and you had me worried there mate - just been down to the garage to check and it looks fine, so it must have been a trick of the camera. Either that or the bonnet has settled after a days driving around.
> 
> Looking at the pics again it defo does not do the pepper white justice, it looks stunning in the metal.
Click to expand...

Good, it looks great


----------



## Private Prozac

kmpowell said:


>


Very nice. Just a shame that somebody parked that girly Mini in front of it though! :?

And what's with those bloody huge holes at the bottom of the front spoiler? You'll be sucking kids heads in through them! :lol:


----------



## gcp

Looks good Kev, would be wary of swapping to 18" wheels until you've tried one with them, the salesman we used reckoned they were not well suited to UK roads (with run-flats).

Guess a Bristol area "other marques" mini mini meet is on the cards sometime.

Can recommend the JCW Recaros and steering wheel.


----------



## Wondermikie

TT2BMW said:


> ...Very nice. Just a shame that somebody parked that girly Mini in front of it though! :?


 :lol: you're as bad as Rebel.



gcp said:


> Looks good Kev, would be wary of swapping to 18" wheels until you've tried one with them, the salesman we used reckoned they were not well suited to UK roads (with run-flats)...


Looks pretty good with these wheels on doesn't it, not sure that anything bigger would be a huge improvement or value for money.


----------



## shao_khan

Looks great. JCW alcantara steering wheel is work of art if you fancy spending some more money - fantastic.


----------



## JAAYDE

:lol:

Someones obviously been drinking to much tap water ( Umm estrogen :-* )


----------



## b3ves

gcp said:


> Guess a Bristol area "other marques" mini mini meet is on the cards sometime.


I'd be up for that.

After seeing Kevin's gleaming new car last night (and stunning it is, too), I treated mine to its first clean since I picked it up on August 31st - shame on me 

I got suckered into paying extra for BMW paint and interior protection that allegedly makes cleaning much easier - yeah, right 

Rob


----------



## DXN

:wink: Only joking

Car looks great Kev, Hope it goes as well as it looks!!

Regards

Andy


----------



## Rebel

Car looks lovely. 
Keep the key's away from you're girlfriend...


----------



## GarethW

Looks very good Kevin 8)


----------

